# wisdom from yang jun



## marlon (May 21, 2007)

When asked why the form keeps changing yang jun replied that it is for humility and also that the form is not important...only taiji is important

marlon


----------



## East Winds (May 21, 2007)

I'll drink to that!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The form also changes as our physical bodies change and more so as our understanding of Taiji changes.

Very best wishes


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 21, 2007)

Unless of course your idea of White Crane spreads its wings is running around the room wildly flapping your arms screaming Im a crane that is


----------



## marlon (May 22, 2007)

more martial artists need agood sense of humour...

marlon


----------



## Nobody (May 22, 2007)

marlon said:


> When asked why the form keeps changing yang jun replied that it is for humility and also that the form is not important...only taiji is important
> 
> marlon


 
I say yes!


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 22, 2007)

marlon said:


> When asked why the form keeps changing yang jun replied that it is for humility and also that the form is not important...only taiji is important
> 
> marlon


 
This reminds of the Jet Li film "Kung Fu Cult Master".  In it Jet is forced to fight without using the styles he has mastered so asks Zhang San Fang (his uncle or something) to teach him something.  He gets taught taiji (in about 5 minutes, mind.  The great masters can do anything) and is told to forget everything, the form, his body, his name, except to kick the bad guys butts.


----------

